# DSR708 and Insight Cable



## claudiamedic (Jul 11, 2006)

Hacker virgin here. I have a great TiVO DSR708 that I purchased when I had Direct TV. I no longer have satellite TV, but instead have digital cable. Is there a way to use my Direct TV TiVO unit (DSR708) with my digital cable?

Sorry if this question is stupid, or answered elsewhere. I did look for an answer and couldn't find one, but I may not have know exactly what to ask to find the thread!

Thanks for your patience....it's my first time


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Nope. No way.


----------



## l2bengtrek (May 31, 2006)

there's no way to do it. Your tivo was made specifically for use with direct tv. There a lot of features that a stand alone Tivo has that DTV had disabled...including the ability to be used with any other sources of programming. A stand alone Tivo is what you need.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

It's not even a question of features being disabled...a DirecTivo lacks the hardware to act like a standalone.


----------

